# Tecumseh Motor Question



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Snow blower with 5 hp tecumseh engine runs great on 1/2 choke when open the choke it starts run rough a few skips about every 20 seconds.

The carb as the idle screw, a screw on the governor linkage and a large screw in the center of the bowl with another screw with a spring on bottom of the bowl.

I put new gas, plug is new ........can anyone tell me whats going on and an easy fix?

Also how is the how is the high idle set is it the govener screw?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Open up the screw on the bowl nut 1/4 to 1/2 turn and see if it clears up any. May have some build up on the main jet and may clear up with some running.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*nut on Bowl and Idle*

Id that the large nut in the center of the bowl? Also is there a way to set the correct hi/lo idle?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it's the screw in the big nut on the bottom of the carburetor. 

When you say the high low idle, are you talking about the idle speed stop adjustment or the idle mixture adjustment???


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*Idle Adjustment*

Backing nut that off 1/4 turn then 1/2 seemed to have worked !!! Thank you!

I see the idel screw on top of the carb and a screw on the side ( 9 o'clock) 
also a screw on the assy ( govener) Is there a hi idle screw ? what does the one on the side do rich and lean? and the one on the govenor for High Idle?


Thanks!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, thats pretty much about it. The idle circuit screw is adjusted for a smooth idle with good throttle response to acceleration.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi you had mentioned to open the bowl nut 1/4 - 1/2 turn 
after I loosen do I tighten it again?


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

just a follow up what does that little screw on the side of the carb do is the the rich and lean?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

salarmi said:


> Hi you had mentioned to open the bowl nut 1/4 - 1/2 turn
> after I loosen do I tighten it again?


No, thats an adjustment, if you screw it back in it will lean it back out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

salarmi said:


> just a follow up what does that little screw on the side of the carb do is the the rich and lean?


The screw on the side midway up is the low speed or idle circuit and if turned out enriches the idle mixture or if turned in leans it out.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

30 year Tech
Used all your info and thngs worked out nicely Thanks For the Help!!


----------

